# no drill/clamp on auxillary light mount?



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of a decent no drill/clamp on light mount? I rarely need more light to the rear and I have an inexpensive cig plug flood light with magnet mount. Problem is, no decent flat spot to place the light(Bumper covered in plastic) bedrail plastic etc. 
I am looking for a mount that clamps on a bumper or something.
Thanks...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

make one that goes in the hitch, or buy a backup buddy they are a sponser on this site and give a discount to members


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Problem is, I have no clue how to weld and don't have a welder. I am not looking to spend more than a few dollars because I rarely need the light. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Try a stake pocket anchor. Just remove the eyebolt and bolt the light bracket to the anchor then mount the light. Your looking at maybe 10 dollars all said and done. Here is how I have mine anchored down. You can see the actual bracket on page 2 post 33. I found those at tractor supply. They work better than the rubber ones because the stake pockets on my style truck are larger than the classic gms (88-99)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569&page=2


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!! I may even a couple of those around here somewhere!


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I do have one issue though. I plow with a tonneau cover on and it covers the stake pocket... Looking at one of those receiver steps and mount lite to that. What do you think ?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Your other option is a back up buddy. Or you could mount it under your bumper somehow. Maybe even unbolt a bumper bolt and bolt the light in place of that bolt just for the season.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You could just mount a regular rubber work lamp to a magnet, I've done that before, it works nicely.


----------



## eskimoplower (Nov 29, 2009)

*Bumper has holes already*

On our dodge 1500, the previous owner replace the stock bumper with a steel after market one and there were holes already drilled on the bottom. I mounted 2 35 watt aux lamps and they work great. Just high enough to miss snow banks and they pivot up in case we go too far back.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

The stake pocket is one of the best ideas for seasonal use, but you could also use a reese insert, NO BALL and mount a singal light using the empty 1" hole, just throw together some nuts, spacers and washers so that the light don't move around in the hole.
good luck


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

kurtandshan;1184397 said:


> Does anyone know of a decent no drill/clamp on light mount? I rarely need more light to the rear and I have an inexpensive cig plug flood light with magnet mount. Problem is, no decent flat spot to place the light(Bumper covered in plastic) bedrail plastic etc.
> I am looking for a mount that clamps on a bumper or something.
> Thanks...


I've been using those clamps to secure my Hella Megabeam to the back of my blower.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Hella-Cibie-Bosch-Lucas-Fog-Driving-Light-Clamps-NEW-/270688761535?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f064eb6bf

Works great, was worried that it would not be strong enough but the work light is still there.

It held up to a lot of vibration (PTO blower), Quebec roads and a short wheelbase Unimog.

I would therefore recommend those clamps


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is what I came up with on paint. Its just simple 2 inch square stock. You'd only have to drill 2 holes in the piece of square stock for a pin and a bolt to bolt the light to the piece of steel. The yellow in the pic represents the light output and then black dot in the yellow is a bolt.

I can't get the pic to resize, but you can kind of see hat I mean.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! That I might be able to fabricate!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was just thinking about it, Lowes has a back up light that plugs into ur 7 pin trailer plug, providing you have a 7pin plug

Not sure how much or how well it works cause im willing to drill holes to mount lights to make my job easier for me.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Mogman!!!! Thats EXACTLY what I had in mind!!!! Awesome!!! I'll look those up
Thanks.


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

kurtandshan;1185645 said:


> Mogman!!!! Thats EXACTLY what I had in mind!!!! Awesome!!! I'll look those up
> Thanks.


they don't look solid but they are.

You bolt your fog to the clamp and then you clamp it on the bumper (near the tailgate).

It has tilt adjustment too.

They are pricey but they were the only viable option I found.


----------

